# Welcome Note



## Paulie (17/2/16)

​

Hey all,

I would just like to say hello and welcome to my new line of juices. Paulies Ejuice have been in the making for 9 months and i am very proud of the final products. In the next few months i will be launching new flavours so keep an eye close to this section. I will also add information on the juice plus my website and facebook page.

I would personally like to thank all the people involved who helped make Paulies possible!

Looking forward to the future and vape hard!
Paulie

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 15


----------



## rogue zombie (17/2/16)

Well done to you Paulie - your line seems to be a winner with us all. Look forward to more.

I also hope that Coffee Cake one makes it to market

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/2/16)

Looking forward to this @Paulie !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Paulie you have always rocked! Having you in the vaping fraternity has added a lot of positives! It so awesome to see your dream becoming a reality! 

Creating juices that are loved by the peeps!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/2/16)

Good going @Paulie, can't wait to set foot on SA soil - after all I finished the 'guava' August last year already .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (17/2/16)

johan said:


> Good going @Paulie, can't wait to set foot on SA soil - after all I finished the 'guava' August last year already .


Yes i can wait to see u again bud!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The eCigStore (20/2/16)

Hi Paulie

We would love to stock your juice please contact me via mail on smberrynice@gmail.com.

Thanks and Regards
Shamima Moosa

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (21/2/16)

Man I just can not get enough of that Guava the whole house smells of it when I'm home

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/2/16)

Wow @Paulie

What a momentous occasion!
I am so happy that Paulie's Ejuice has commenced.

Wishing you all the success - you deserve it !

It is quite incredible to watch this develop from an idea to something tangible with such a following before it's even had a chance to properly get going! Passion is your strength - so too your infectious laugh and personality.

Now where is that Paulie's Guava - I'm on my last tankful 
*Code Red !*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (21/2/16)

This guava is something else. Really tastes like I've had a dry fruit guava roll. Amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (5/3/16)

Hi!

I see your juice is available in 50ml. I don't suppose you have or plan on having it in smaller sizes? (Or even better in sample sizes?)


----------



## GreenyZA (5/3/16)

The guava is the shizzlez... Loving it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (6/3/16)

Duffie12 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I see your juice is available in 50ml. I don't suppose you have or plan on having it in smaller sizes? (Or even better in sample sizes?)




Hi there,

Unfortunatly we domnt offer smaller sizes and samples but if you checkout our website you can visit one of our vendors who would gladly give you a taste of the flavours: http://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/


----------



## Silver (6/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunatly we domnt offer smaller sizes and samples but if you checkout our website you can visit one of our vendors who would gladly give you a taste of the flavours: www.paulie-ejuice.co.za



@Paulie, that website address could not be found. Just letting you know


----------



## yuganp (6/3/16)

I think it should be http://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (6/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Paulie, that website address could not be found. Just letting you know




Thanks fixed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Duffie12 (7/3/16)

Paulie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Unfortunatly we domnt offer smaller sizes and samples but if you checkout our website you can visit one of our vendors who would gladly give you a taste of the flavours: http://www.paulies-eliquid.co.za/



Thanks for the reply. It's a pity. I do like to change flavours often and test over a few sessions but I understand the difficulty on your side.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (7/3/16)

That Lemon Ice Tea and that Pear juice. Excellent! Big congrats. I got a few non-vapers to try the pear juice and they said exactly what I thought, it's like eating a nice ripe pear. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (8/3/16)

Got my hands on some pear juice and have to say just like the Guava its on point . What it says on the bottle thats what u get in its most authentic form in the bottle. I have tried juices like a person possesed the last few months and I narrowed down to three preferred local mixers. Paulies juices are one of them and I will keep coming back for more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

